# PKH is offering November house rent rates in Chile



## gohuge (Jul 23, 2005)

Anyone going to Chile this year this might work for you.

November is a best time for Class V boaters with rivers at optimum flows. I'm offering boaters beds for $100/wk during November. 

Here's the link. *November Rain and Rent Rates*

Keep Kayaking. 
David


----------

